# '48 McCormick Tractor Restoration



## RobertHawk (Mar 5, 2014)

A 1948 McCormick Tractor will be restored on Backroad Gold on Travel Channel this Wednesday, March 5th at 9:30PM EST/PST. Hope you tune in!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for the heads up! I will now tune in.......


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome RH.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, I watched and was, shall we say a bit disappointed...


----------



## RobertHawk (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry you were disappointed... Was there something specific about it that bothered you? 

Hope you have a nice day-R.Hawk


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Mostly just my expectations I guess. Show was more about a Chevy car and not much about a tractor. No big deal. Suppose there's only so much can be fitted in a short time for TV. 

Still, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RobertHawk (Mar 5, 2014)

Very true. A lot has to be squashed into an episode. Maybe they'll do another in the future


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Missed it, but I have always wanted to put a movie camera in my shop when things are going strong and shoot a few frames every few hours. Same project, same angle until finished.
We can't build $100,000 car with a budget of $89,000 in a week though. 
Rick's Restoration gave a woman a $13,000 price to restore a Cushman ice cream wagon the other night! The thing was in GOOD shape already!

If I could have found customers like that, I would be rich now!
Mine were more likely to write a rubber check and hide!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

That is so true. Everything they do on TV is in a way to big a hurry for me, and I ain't gunna work with anyone I gotta argue with all the time either.

I quit watching Rick's Restoration and several others simply because they are to expensive for me and not all that realistic. Guess I expect too much.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I hear you guys. I loved watching American (Ricks) Restoration, and a few of the others like Counting Cars and Orange County Choppers, but they've all turned into some sort of soap operas now. More scripted infighting than actual work! I think the only one left is Overhaulin with Chip Foose. At least they spend some time showing you the work they do, rather than doing the "Before and After" with a little bit of scripted drama to fill the time slot!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I will admit I use the Mute button more than couple times over the years,just watch equipment work or look at views...dang drama queens.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Thomas said:


> I will admit I use the Mute button more than couple times over the years,just watch equipment work or look at views...dang drama queens.


I have my mute button worn smooth and the previous button. Lots of things they do so fast it's poor workmanship. I'd hate to have most anything they do since it's so bad. The prices are so high, they almost are funny, at least for prices around here. 

I watch more of what is in the background anyway. It doesn't really matter so much to me, I'll just find something else to do. I went years without a TV and could again, and probably will if they don't get something worth watching on....


----------

